# Cost to re-wire a house



## sem3132 (Apr 1, 2009)

On adverage, how much does it cost to re-wire a 1300sq' two bed, house. Material and labor please. Located in North West OHIO.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

Best to get a few estimates from contractors in your area to get this info. Ask neighbors, coworkers for recommendations. Don't go with the lowest price.


----------



## Bocolo (Jan 24, 2009)

Your answers are mostly going to be to get at least three estimates and that prices are going to vary from location to location. This is the truth. Just to give you an idea, I have a three family home and the estimate was $20,000 plus an estimate of $100.00 for every additional new outlet I wanted or needed to meet code. That was apart from $3,000 I paid to have three new service panels upgraded and installed. I met with 5 electricians and believe it or not gave the job to an electrician after getting 57 (that's right, 57) references. I called every single person this guy had done work for in the last 2 years. He gave me a copy of his license and a copy of his insurance. Good luck.


----------



## 31b (Apr 20, 2008)

what he said, but for something around that size, probably somewhere in the neighborhood 5-7000 thousand. 

There's very ballpark though, many factors will bring it up or down. service size, how much drywall damage, circuit runs - gas vs. oil with elec appliances, etc


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Somewhere between $500 & maybe $15k depending upon what' s in the house & work involved


----------



## jayp (Jun 1, 2008)

*hmm*

My money's on $4500.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

jayp said:


> My money's on $4500.


Is that for the materials or the labor?


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

materials will be in the hundreds, it's just a few spools of romex, boxes, and breakers. 

what kind of house, ranch? basement/crawlspace?


----------



## jayp (Jun 1, 2008)

*That's total*

Total cost...it's a ballpark but I paid $4500 for a house about the same size as yours. That included a total rewire (about 15 outlets, relocation of main panel and upgrade to 200 amp service, new service entrance cable and a new meter box outside.


----------



## Silk (Feb 8, 2008)

jayp said:


> Total cost...it's a ballpark but I paid $4500 for a house about the same size as yours. That included a total rewire (about 15 outlets, relocation of main panel and upgrade to 200 amp service, new service entrance cable and a new meter box outside.


 
A new 200 amp service for a house with only 15 receptacles 

If you had a 1300 square foot house completely rewired, why in the hell didn't you open up the pocketbook and add a couple of more rec. How did you even meet the minimum wallspacing requirements? Just the kitchen alone should have used up 5 or so nowdays.


----------



## jayp (Jun 1, 2008)

*no permit*

I only got a permit for the new service. Afterwards I had the new cables pulled. There's no reason to have more than 3 outlets in a 9'x9' room. It's overkill and unsightly in my opinion.


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

I would just like to point out to the OP that no matter what price you are quoted on here, the only one that will matter is what your local electricians quote you. There are so many factors that need to be taken in on-site and on a job by job basis. No one on here can give you a real estimate for what its going to cost you; you just need to call a few electricians (at least 3) and get estimates. Be sure that the quote details exactly what is being done, if there is any drywall work that needs to be repaired, make sure the estimate includes that cost whether they do it or someone else does. And of course get some references and check to make sure they are licensed to do electrical work in your area. Good luck!

jayp:

In a 9x9 room, depending on how the doors for the room and closet are and the space between them, 3 outlets is all that is really required (unless the space between the door and closet is more than 2ft). 36 linear feet of wall space and no more than 12 feet between outlets along the wall puts you right at 3 outlets.


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

jayp said:


> My money's on $4500.


TO REWIRE A HOUSE T&M? :laughing: What you have a crack head wire your house!!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

jayp said:


> I only got a permit for the new service. Afterwards I had the new cables pulled. There's no reason to have more than 3 outlets in a 9'x9' room. It's overkill and unsightly in my opinion.


Jay, If you are going to give advice on things like this I think you'd better use fact and not your own experiences. 

What you wrote above has nothing in common with someone looking to do the correct work involved in re-wiring a house. The fact that you didn't pull permits for the house was your own stupidity, don't think others will follow such a bad practice. And the "3 outlets" comment was a joke. I really don't care what you consider "unsightly". Code is code, and most people live in the real world. Today's homes need more receptacles than the bare code minimum.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

dSilanskas said:


> TO REWIRE A HOUSE T&M? :laughing: What you have a crack head wire your house!!


Maybe it's a crack house? :laughing:


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Maybe it's a crack house? :laughing:


Nah, crack house need lots of receptacles. Heat lamps, hot plates, microwaves, etc. I mean, uh, not that I'd know, but, uh.... can I borrow $20?


----------



## Bocolo (Jan 24, 2009)

:laughing:
You people are killing me. How did we go from rewiring a house to cooking crack


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh, we're just getting warmed up. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

InPhase277 said:


> Nah, crack house need lots of receptacles. Heat lamps, hot plates, microwaves, etc. I mean, uh, not that I'd know, but, uh.... can I borrow $20?


How about switching to meth? Very little power requirements to manufacture and use. You could spend $18 on a good 12ga. extension cord and then put the rest toward Pyrex.

Wait...What was the topic again??!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Mar 9, 2009)

$15k................thats how much


----------



## 31b (Apr 20, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> $15k................thats how much


 :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Mar 9, 2009)

no, really:thumbup:


----------

